# Easiest carbon fiber job for back case



## MadWicket (Aug 7, 2011)

Ordered a piece of 3m carbon fiber for 8 bucks. I installed this in 15 min. Gotta say this stuff is tough. The grip is real nice and non slippy. No need to cut the corners for a better fit just make sure you hair dry the corners a bit and it lays flat. Haha gotta say it looks bad as too. I got the sample size version from www. carbon fiber film.com

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speed-kills (Nov 2, 2011)

nice

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bamaredwingsfan (Jun 9, 2011)

What you cut the fiber with an can you get the fiber at an automotive parts store

Sent from my rOot3d Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

I really need a razor like that


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Did you just glue it or is it hardened?


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

It's vinyl. It sticks


----------



## MadWicket (Aug 7, 2011)

The cutters you can find at hobby lobby. 
The 3m fiber has a sticky back so you peel it from the original back and stick it on. That's why you have to use a hair dryer in the end to harden the glue that's the sticky part.
Hmm I don't know where you can find this fiber at i just got it on the interwebz.


----------



## mav3rick478 (Aug 20, 2011)

hmmm this must be the stuff that VZW used on their CF case for the DX, looks good though.


----------



## idelgado782 (Aug 23, 2011)

Looks sweet. Are there other colors for the fiber? I wouldn't mind getting white.

Sent from a sexy a** Galaxy S III


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Btw Go on ebay and search carbon fiber vinyl. You can find an 8x4 inch "sample" for 1.50 shipped from a us seller


----------

